
Web based Go IDE – Wide 1.5.2 released - 88250
https://github.com/b3log/wide
======
mrmondo
Aka 'Go gets its wide-on', in all seriousness though, collaborative online
editors have a lot of potential, still yet to find one that's fast, with good
git integration and supports puppet DSL / ruby.

